# The attitude of your typical neighbors to their lawns



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I moved into a new development less than two years ago and I've been amused by the decision-making of my neighbors about their lawn care. It honestly didn't even cross my mind that I should hire out fertilizing, weed control, and mowing, so I was DIY from the beginning, but several of my neighbors have had services do all their work for them from the get go. However, I've seen other neighbors move in, cut their lawn for maybe a year or so, before handing the job over to a service. I also noticed what may be the opposite - a guy who always had a service cut his lawn up until maybe a few weeks ago, when I noticed him out with a rotary for the first time. Normally neighbors go from DIY to outsourcing, not vice versa.

And my poor neighbors across the street - an Indian couple, and I've seen the guy mowing his lawn on occasion with a rotary and bagging pretty much every time. They've gotten ok results, and it was starting to look decently green, but they must leave it at a high hoc. So this week I noticed they must have given in and hired a company to mow. I was watching the service guy on his zero turn make his first pass down their yard, and as he did it I could see a path of straw-colored grass in his wake from all the scalping he was doing. I see the guy stop, turn around and notice how much he was scalping, and then just continue on. Now, their lawn is pretty scalped all over.

So anyway, it's just amusing to me to see how my neighbors make decisions about their lawns.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

YUP.

They outsource folks usually let the lawn get tall then scalp.
This is one of the top advantages one gains from DIY... Not breaking the 1/3 rule.

My neighbor has changed and went from service to cutting and fert'ing himself. 
The lawn looks way better but still trying to match the kbg height of cut and not his mix standard mix. Still better than a service though.

The other day he asked about Bent/Triv/Poa not knowing what it was but knowing it looks bad and how to fix lol.

It's truly amazing how people follow others who have things they want.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

IMO, the typical neighbor has no clue what's going on in their lawn and they only care to address major problems.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

I mow, spray, and fertilize for 3 of my neighbors plus my own. So most of our end of the neighborhood looks good. My neighbor across the street had me mowing for the last 2 years. He finally got a mower and hasn't mowed in nearly 5 weeks now. But he was never one who really cared. When I was taking care of it he only had it mowed about every 2-3 weeks. "mow it high" he would say. For the most part, everyone around us has someone else do the lawn work.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Warm season grass folks just don't cut enough. I've got plenty of neighbors who mostly cut it themselves. In fact, outside of the much older couple who had an excellent lawn years ago who can't cut anymore, most of them don't use a service for mowing, just applications.

Most end up cutting it and scalping at times, going 5-7+ days during the hot weather and rain when growth is going crazy. Some cut very very high, and others try to cut low and just don't get it when they continue to tear up the yard every 2 weeks.


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

I haven't asked the people in my neighborhood how they feel about their yards. It looks like they all view mowing as a chore that, at some point, has to be done.

I sprayed a weed and feed type product two years ago, spread a a low-powered fertilizer twice since, and people that I've never seen before will stop and tell me how nice the grass looks.


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

Neighbor: "Hey your lawn is looking great, what's your secret?!"
Me: *Eye twitching as I internally obsess over every weed and dead spot still present*


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Rolling Hills said:


> Neighbor: "Hey your lawn is looking great, what's your secret?!"
> Me: *Eye twitching as I internally obsess over every weed and dead spot still present*


This is 100% accurate. I'll have neighbors stop by and say "Lawn looks great" and I'll turn to look at it as I say "Thank you" and my eye will immediately be drawn to the single clover leaf 75 feet away and I'll die a little inside


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

They all think I'm out of my mind.

I live in a village and there are a few people that clearly do at least the basic minimum, a couple that have pretty nice lawns, but most lawns are just scalped once a week and full of weeds (clover, broadleaf, grassy, etc.).


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

ColeLawn said:


> They all think I'm out of my mind.
> 
> I live in a village and there are a few people that clearly do at least the basic minimum, a couple that have pretty nice lawns, but most lawns are just scalped once a week and full of weeds (clover, broadleaf, grassy, etc.).


I'd take that, my neighbors do anywhere from 2-6 weeks between mowing sections, scalped to the ground and they're too lazy to mow a straight line, pick anything up, trim a branch or put it in reverse. So they're swerving around stuff into my yard, skipping spots and turning loops in my yard to get back into their's. I've been picking up mowed over stuffed animals for 2 seasons now they shoot into my yard. The town is after them constantly. I like my 2 acre lot in town next to the park, but the neighbors have a bit of undesirableness to them LOL

At least they leave me alone otherwise.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Rolling Hills said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbor: "Hey your lawn is looking great, what's your secret?!"
> ...


So its really an excusr as to why theirs looks like crap?

"Oh my lawn looks bad cause I dont know your secret"

Its called the internet moron


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I finally decided to give my neighbors next to me help with their side yard.

Sprayed Tenacity and the whole thing is nearly white as snow from all the crab grass dying off.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I like it when a neighbor compliments the yard and asks how you do it, but then tunes out after you reply that you have to be willing to cut it at least twice per week.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I've had someone in my neighborhood buy a reel from me, and get involved enough to buy a lot of the upfront stuff for their yard and cancel their services.

It's pretty fun to share any knowledge along the way. I firmly believe in the idea that peer pressure will eventually have others trying to rise up. Differing degrees, but eventually people will get tired of "being the worst" and will do just enough. If everyone did that, it's a huge improvement to your community and surroundings.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I have a neighbor who hardly ever mows, and I don't think they have had anyone doing fertilizing or weed control, ever. Leaves trails of clumps everywhere and it's a damp environment. Every year, the lawn seems to have a different dominant species of grass or weed. But he is enough with-it and nice enough to not point his discharge toward my side when he comes down the edge. That goes a long way. In any case, it's super low input.

Another neighbor knows how to garden just fine, but just doesn't care that much about the grass and is busy with other things, so mulch mows at about 1-1.5 inch weekly with a rising mower all year and almost never reseeds damage. Over time, after many years of this, his lawn has actually adapted to that HOC and does decently. Not many weeds though, as it gets treated once in a while, and allows me to spray over the border when it doesn't.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Type 1: Wants a good lawn, hired a 'professional' company, they overseeded and come once a quarter to feed but offered no advice. He came over and said, your grass looks artificial, I said thanks  I'm willing to help this type/guy and he is willing to listen/learn

Type 2: Wants a good lawn, uses a guy who cuts the lawn twice a month, scalping, blowing crap onto my lawn, and probably doesn't even sharpen blades. Asks how do you do it (both the home owner and guy who gets paid!), I give some simple tips but isn't willing to put in the effort. No watering or feeding involved, hope for the best and moan about their lawn. I won't help this type

Type 3: Doesn't know what they want, you offer tips and help, goes ahead and uses sod/turf rolls, it does crap in the second year, then blames everyone else. I try to help but advice falls on deaf ears

Type 4: Us, unfortunately not many of us and it is a shame.

People can't even mow their own lawn, everyone wants something delivered on a silver platter today. I get that some people are elderly or have a disability that means they can't, no excuse for others. Most lawns here in the UK are small.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

@RCUK

Good post.

Its funny how the #1 thing anyone can so is mow mow more often without breaking 1/3 rule.
And almost every company does this...

So its like the definition of insanity... what theyre doing clearly doesnt work so try something different.

But no. Same input = same output

Ive been catching the lawn services who may neighbors eyeing mine as they drive by. Its i a way like #2, the pros dont even know.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks. The other excuse I hear is, I don't have time. Lol, you have been at home since March 2020 (lockdown) yet you can't spare an hour a week if that to enjoy some fresh air and improve your home. You can see I'm a fanatic &#129315;


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

RCUK said:


> Type 1: Wants a good lawn, hired a 'professional' company, they overseeded and come once a quarter to feed but offered no advice. He came over and said, your grass looks artificial, I said thanks  I'm willing to help this type/guy and he is willing to listen/learn
> 
> Type 2: Wants a good lawn, uses a guy who cuts the lawn twice a month, scalping, blowing crap onto my lawn, and probably doesn't even sharpen blades. Asks how do you do it (both the home owner and guy who gets paid!), I give some simple tips but isn't willing to put in the effort. No watering or feeding involved, hope for the best and moan about their lawn. I won't help this type
> 
> ...


Type 5: Looks forward to their lawn going dormant in the summer so they can stop mowing.


----------



## Keith E Cantrell (Aug 6, 2021)

That's absolutely right. I join with your opinion.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm beginning to appreciate my neighbors more after reading some of these responses :lol:


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

crussell said:


> RCUK said:
> 
> 
> > Type 1: Wants a good lawn, hired a 'professional' company, they overseeded and come once a quarter to feed but offered no advice. He came over and said, your grass looks artificial, I said thanks  I'm willing to help this type/guy and he is willing to listen/learn
> ...


Next level for them would be to plant zoysia in cool season zones to help speed this process along lol.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Had Mr. Type 1 come round yesterday asking about fertiliser, I gave the same advise again looks like he ignored my first discussion. Measure your lawn, come back and I'll give you some for free, you would think that sank in but no. Started asking about lightbulbs and how I control them using my phone, that's when I realised that he isn't a Type 1 &#129315;


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

My neighborhood is all over the place. Some are renters whose lawns will look mostly bad until a management company comes out to mow/fertilize/whatever. Some are first time home owners and don't know what they're doing (me for the most part). It's fun to drive around and see the new sod jobs, or the hydroseed job that didn't take, or the house that just doesn't mow for some reason. It's really all over the place. It's also been a hot dry year with some watering restrictions in place so I'm not too judgmental... I don't think :lol:


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I saw some tenacity splotches in my negihborhood the otherday... looks like I'm not alone lol


----------



## Joeeeekkkkk (Jan 28, 2021)

My immediate neighbors kinda think im a nut for how much im out cutting the lawn. They both keep up on their yards but hire out for treatments.

They both cut way too high and not often enough, not complaining makes my lawn look even better in comparison haha but I suggested to both of them to scalp everything down as low as possible and just mow at one click above that (both rotary mow). Neither have done it…

I have a strip behind our fence line in the backyard that is technically HOA property. Our lot is in a weird spot where I think the landscapers aren't sure what's my property and what isn't so at times I'll cut this small area with my bagger. Decided to take over about a 25" wide path directly behind our split rail fence as I was sick of seeing the crappier grass directly on our fence line. I scalped it down about 3 weeks ago and it was literally dirt. It's grown back in and looks pretty much like my yard already. I know for a fact they walk by and notice this so I'm hoping this pushes them to start mowing lower…


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I cut the grass on the neighbors property up to the edge of their driveway - that way the landscaping flows naturally, i think the setback is about six feet for town code. The far side of the driveway is devoid of grass, mostly bare ground, moss and weeds. His go-to tool for yardwork is the backpack style leaf-blower. The previous homeowners had nice flower beds and grass going there. They used black plastic weed barrier between what had been grass the the flower beds. The leaf blower has displaced all the soil from the flower beds and the plastic bits are exposed to the point were some places just blowing in the breeze.

He can run the leaf blower 2-3 hours per day, 3-4 days a week - spring, summer, fall and even winter. Not exactly sure what he is doing. Usually waits till late afternoon or early evening so you can't really site outside and enjoy a nice evening.

If there is rain in the forecast, he will get in a quick blow just before it starts raining.

To his credit, he is getting some grass growing in the backyard, but needs to cut down some trees and remove all the dead pine saplings which frankly look like they are creating a fire hazard. There is probably very little air circulation and way too many trees shading everything.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Most frequently heard comment is:

"It's just grass"

also my neighbors:

Neighbor: "Hey what can I spray to get rid of the seed heads (bahia) so I can mow less?"
Me: "Could help you spray MSM Turf but it might kill some of the bahia and a lot of your yard is bahia."
Neighbor: "Sounds good let's put it down."

We spray at a conservative rate and only a small portion of the Bahia browned, but it all stopped putting up seedheads.

Neighbor's Wife to Neighbor: "What did you spray that's killed ALL the grass?"
Neighbor: "We sprayed to get rid of the seed heads, I'm tired of seeing them 3 days after I mow."
Neighbor's Wife to Neighbor: "Your banned from spraying in the fenced in part of the yard."

Side Note to story, fenced in part of the yard is only about 1500ft2 of grass and is all centipede minus the garden area.

Neighbor to Neighbor's Wife: "You want to mow if we start getting seed heads back there?"

Side Note #2, he is 78 she is 76, but they're both very active people still.

Neighbor's Wife: "I'm not getting out there on that thing and mowin, but you're not spraying back there."
Looks at me,
Neighbor's wife: "Don't let him spray the back yard after what he did to the garden last year."

Side Note #3: I gave him some straight 46-0-0 Granuals I use around corn and told him to LIGHTLY put it at the base of his plants if he wanted to try that. He just broadcast it on them and burned out the entire three rows he tried it on.

I love my old people, they're fun.


----------

